
Apple's A12Z Under Rosetta Outperforms Native Arm-Based Surface Pro X - hellofunk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpJRBdaf9J8
======
torstenvl
Serious title/link mismatch. Submitter likely made a typo pasting address. How
this got voted up at all and why sibling comment got voted down are mysteries.

EDIT: Was this MacRumors post the intended link?
[https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/29/apple-
rosetta-2-a12z-be...](https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/29/apple-
rosetta-2-a12z-beats-surface-pro-x/)

